# Egg donation with Vida Fertility in Spain



## LizN (8 mo ago)

Hello!

My partner and I are 43 and had 4 ivf attempts. Due to my egg quality nothing worked out...
We were devastated but decided to move on and try the ED. We really wanted donation to be anonymous so Spain was the perfect option. (plus a nice weather 😊). I was really worried about donors selection as I have blue eyes, dark hair and pale skin but they assured me there will be no problem with finding my match.
So I just had my first consultation at Vida Fertility in Spain and wanted to share my experience with all of you.

The doctor (Katharina Spies) was extremely helpful and supportive, she listen to all my crying (ops) and understood what we want. 
We decided to come to Madrid as logistically it works better for us but they also have a consultation room in Alicante. I think we have to stay there between 7 and 10 days for our fresh transfer. She told me that I have to start the endometrial preparation with estrogens and progesterone. If anyone had this preparation before, any side effects?She also recommended to test my receptivity but we decided to do it only if the first attempt fails.

Money wise it's not bad, for up to 5 baby embryos 10k. On the top I will have to do a couple of ultrasound scans at home and buy medication. God I have some many thoughts an questions but so excited that can't think of anything else right now.

Oh yes, they will confirm my match in about 10 days so please keep fingers crossed for us!!!
So far so good I would say. I'm very happy with my clinic's choice. And the coordinators Tatiana and Natasa are very kind.
Now I'm waiting for my medical plan (and a period) in order to get started.

Baby dust for all of us and please share any experience you had with ED or Vida Fertility ❤


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

I am 43 and trying with my own eggs but trying to process moving to ED . Bit by bit I am . It’s a strange experience trying with your own eggs and anticipating failure . 

Please keep us posted as to your progress . I too wouldn’t use a uk clinic , one for cost and also instinctively prefer to go to Spain or European clinic . 

Are you looking at anonymous donors and what helped you make your decision in that regard ? Thanks x


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi ladies
I hope you don’t mind me jumping in. On the same boat. Decided to switch to DE after a lot of heartache and pain with OEIVF.
I am with Newlife Thessaloniki. Decided for a treatment abroad for the same reasons mentioned buy LizN plus I am of greek heritage thus easier to find a match there. First FET in May was a BFN 💔.
Bracing for the sedond one end of September/beginning of October. I m really hopeful that this time odds will work for us. Fingers crossed.


----------



## LizN (8 mo ago)

PDream1980 said:


> I am 43 and trying with my own eggs but trying to process moving to ED . Bit by bit I am . It’s a strange experience trying with your own eggs and anticipating failure .
> 
> Please keep us posted as to your progress . I too wouldn’t use a uk clinic , one for cost and also instinctively prefer to go to Spain or European clinic .
> 
> Are you looking at anonymous donors and what helped you make your decision in that regard ? Thanks x


I know perfectly how you feel...You know I was just so exhausted and angry all the time I thought I will explode. And then I just knew I need to change something. It wasn't easy decision but I think that eventhough it's a donor egg I will be the one carrying this baby and I will be the one who will bring this baby into the world and raise him. And I thought since we have this option available why not to use it. 
We decided to go an anonymous route since we don't know yet if we gonna tell him/her, plus choosing my donor would make feel kinda bad so I preferred to skip this part. 
I wish you all the best and I truly hope everything works out for you ❤


----------



## LizN (8 mo ago)

Efi78 said:


> Hi ladies
> I hope you don’t mind me jumping in. On the same boat. Decided to switch to DE after a lot of heartache and pain with OEIVF.
> I am with Newlife Thessaloniki. Decided for a treatment abroad for the same reasons mentioned buy LizN plus I am of greek heritage thus easier to find a match there. First FET in May was a BFN 💔.
> Bracing for the sedond one end of September/beginning of October. I m really hopeful that this time odds will work for us. Fingers crossed.


Oh I'm so sorry to hear about that, I'm terrified to see another BFN💔
How many embabies do you have?I'm signed up for up to 5 transfers and crossings my fingers and toes🤞🤞🤞Good luck to us!!! We can make it ladies 💜👶


----------



## PDream1980 (Oct 21, 2021)

LizN said:


> I know perfectly how you feel...You know I was just so exhausted and angry all the time I thought I will explode. And then I just knew I need to change something. It wasn't easy decision but I think that eventhough it's a donor egg I will be the one carrying this baby and I will be the one who will bring this baby into the world and raise him. And I thought since we have this option available why not to use it.
> We decided to go an anonymous route since we don't know yet if we gonna tell him/her, plus choosing my donor would make feel kinda bad so I preferred to skip this part.
> I wish you all the best and I truly hope everything works out for you ❤


Completely . I believe that we create the carriage ie donor and sperm and create a body but the soul of that child comes from god and that’s not something we create at all .

Oddly enough I caught a programme about reincarnation and filmed little kids talking about their past lives and the details they gave were true as to events that happened . So that got me thinking that its souls coming back again from other lifetimes.

I am grieving whilst going through this process , it’s been incredibly painful but I am coming out the other side . I have an egg collection this week and I have said I want a transfer if I get an embryo but my lining is too thin . There’s a lot more hoops using your own eggs . I too have felt sheer anger and grief . However Everyone I speak to about donor eggs all say it would be your baby using de , you’re growing it , you’re making it . A lady on here said the egg is just a spec of information and I think she’s right . We also pass on some of our dna too when growing him/her . 

I don’t know why it’s such a grief thing to go through as to be fair I’m not bothered about passing on my genes as I have a sketchy family history plus I had goofy teeth prior to braces etc 😆…. 

Wishing you the very best of luck . We will get there . It would be lovely to see how you’re getting on so please keep us posted x


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

LizN said:


> Oh I'm so sorry to hear about that, I'm terrified to see another BFN💔
> How many embabies do you have?I'm signed up for up to 5 transfers and crossings my fingers and toes🤞🤞🤞Good luck to us!!! We can make it ladies 💜👶


We have 3 more top quality embryos. So much hope this works 🤞


----------

